# Shocking



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright for spring break went to help my dad out at his work up in Blackwater. He is a biologist for the FWC and raises striped bass, hybrid striped bass, white bass and largemouth bass. Well Wed. we went out shocking to try and find a few more brood fish to try and finish up their spawning season.River conditionswere bad;water was to high, muddy, and to cold butwewanted to give it a shot anyways. So heres a few pics.










Heres a pic of the boat, you can see the holding tank with aerator, the two booms with electrodes andthe bow platform. Thewhole system works by using a generator tocreate electricity which is then put though the booster box. The booster box controls the amperage, and the pulses per second given off.The electrical currentflows through the wires in the booms and into the water through the electrodes. The fish are stunned and float up to the surface for easy collection. This is the main method of catching large striped bass, and sampling the local rivers and lakes. 










Here is the booster box.

Alright so my Dad was driving, I was playing asanchor man in case we came across a school of stripers, and Mr.Simmons was on the bow ready with the net.










Here is Mr.Simmons and us taking off. We shocked about a 1 1/2 mile stretch of Blackwater River from the Diversion down. Not a single bass, just plenty of gar, chubs, and cotton fish to go around :banghead

Well at the end of the trip they let me get on the bow and we went into a little flooded slew and ended the day with this stud bluegill.










Hope yall enjoy.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought shocking only worked on fish that have no scales i.e. catfish....?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

shocking definitely works on fish with scales. took a cool freshwater ecology course years back and we used shocking to do capture and recaptures studies to estimate fish populations. I've seen plenty of brown trout, carp, etc float on up after getting 'tazed'.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

so with that setup, how far of a reach does that rig have in stunning the fish?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, shocking can definatly hit fish with scales, it all depends on the amperage and the pulses per second.

Well depending on salinity and water hardness this rig has the ability to shock anything in an eight foot radius.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats awesome!:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Coolpost man :clap That would be one hell of a flounder boat :letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Great informative post, thanks for the post and pics, do it again when the results turn out a little better!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Could you shock people with that thing??


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

You guys do know that shocked fish become sterile, right?

I'm serious...I've been told that by multiple people.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually to the best of my understanding, there are two methods for shocking fish.

The one for non scaled fish in flowing water utilizes a fence charger, or old seven bar telephone. It is called telephoning where I live. I do not belive it will work in a pond. Works on non-scaled fish only. 

The other method for scaled fish and non scaled fish uses a genarator with reversed polarity, this is what I have always seen used by pond management companies to come in and get an idea of how balanced your pond is.

I do not think it would make the fish sterile, or the pond management companies would not use it. Don't know about the other kind. I know it is illegal.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Shocking the fish only temporarily stuns them, it does not make them sterilie. It also requires that there be ample ions to carry the charge from the booms.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah this boat would make an awsome floundering boat with the lights and bow rail it has, just needs a trollin motor now lol.

When shocked the fish do not become sterile or we would not be able to use them for spawning. Shocking them basically stuns them for 8 to 10 seconds, after that they quickly recover.


----------

